# jungals vals



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

so my vals were not doing good again. so i cut them all right above the roots is this ok they should just grow new growth ?


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

do you know why they aren't doing well? vals do like harder/higher ph water. It does really poorly in acidic water in my experience.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

jkam said:


> do you know why they aren't doing well? vals do like harder/higher ph water. It does really poorly in acidic water in my experience.


how high for ph like 5 our 7


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

5 is acidic, 7 is neutral. 

Mine seems to do better at 7.5 ph. Anything less than 7 and mine wouldn't grow at all and then melted.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

jkam said:


> 5 is acidic, 7 is neutral.
> 
> Mine seems to do better at 7.5 ph. Anything less than 7 and mine wouldn't grow at all and then melted.


mine is at 5 so ill try seven and hopefully some new growth


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

jkam said:


> 5 is acidic, 7 is neutral.
> 
> Mine seems to do better at 7.5 ph. Anything less than 7 and mine wouldn't grow at all and then melted.


what about KH ?
and for vals what should i all know for KH and PH and is there any thing else . my hygro . sprite and other plants all do fine butt the vals . im doing something wrong


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

Are you adding Excel or Metricide? Vals melt like ice on a hot day if you add this stuff. They also like a good substrate like Eco-complete.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

personally I'd just take out the vals. I wouldn't change my water chemistry to fit one plant, I'd just get another type of plant.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Also if your gonna raise your ph make sure to not to it too quickly. Take some time like a week or so. Raise it to quick and your fish won't be to happy.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

catgoldfish said:


> Are you adding Excel or Metricide? Vals melt like ice on a hot day if you add this stuff. They also like a good substrate like Eco-complete.


no i don't use that the only time they ever grew nice was when a used a fertilizer tab puck thing they worked but is there something else im doing wrong


----------



## KotR (May 6, 2010)

do you adjust your hardness? my Vals melted a while ago but ever since I started playing with Gh and EI ferts they're starting to send off more leaves.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

whats is EI ferts


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

now all my plants are getting brown i now nothing about plants im gonna stuff fert tabs under all my plants and see what happens. if no good im gonna go back to plastic plants


----------



## KotR (May 6, 2010)

EI is Estimative Index. We have a stickied thread about it. Basically, you slightly overfertilize the water and do large weekly water changes to balance it.


----------

